# 46 Years old and just found out I'm pregnant.



## sweetsunshine

I'm not sure how to deal with this...my youngest is now 18 years old, I also have a 23 yr old and 24 yr old. Was just waiting for my 18 yr old to enroll into the Army and was looking forward to getting to DO ME! I have done 4 home pregnancy tests...thinking that there must be a mistake...wasn't planning on more children. How far along I am is approx 5-6 weeks...the downside of this is the father of this baby, well we no longer are together...and I don't know what to do from here...help... :cry:


----------



## pineapple91

wow I have always believed that babies come when they are supposed to come not when the timing is right. Good luck with everything.


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Good luck, give yourself some time to get your head around it xx


----------



## MonyMony

Wow. I can see how that must have been some curve ball!

I know it's not quite the same, but I did get accidentally pg when my first child was almost 14. At first I couldn't imagine starting over, and my husband didn't want to even consider it at all. Then I had a m/c and was actually pretty heartbroken. So a year a half later we're now expecting a baby (that we planned) and my son is 15 1/2. Sometimes I still wonder what we are doing...starting over when one child has only two years of high school left. And frankly, my older body has just fallen apart this pg. But I know there will be good things that come of it too. I love the new baby smell, and I love the cuddles and kisses. I love the really funny things that toddlers and preschoolers say. I love how my kids keep me active and young, and that Christmastime and other holidays just wouldn't be the same without a young child around. 

I hope you that you find support from your family and friends. And just because you're no longer with the father, it doesn't mean he shouldn't be a part of the child's life and be contributing financially. But in the end, only you can decide what's best for you to do. I wish you luck!


----------



## PugLuvAh

My husbands cousin and his wife never had children. They built up their careers, they travelled, they had a rich social life. She thought she was going through menopause at 47...turns out she was pregnant. Shock of their life is an understatement! They had just been calculating if they could retire in 10 years or not.

Fast forward 3 years later and their son is the light of their lives. Their life has definitely changed from the path it was on, but they wouldn't change it for the world. All of their friends have grown children, so they have tons of babysitters and helpers that love having a little one around again. There is more stress financially when they consider how many years they'll need to keep working to put their son through school, and they joke about being the oldest parents in their kids class, but they are honestly loving it.

I hope everything works out for you and your growing family. Hopefully your older children will love having a little sibling and will be willing to help you out so you can acheive the work/life balance you were looking forward to. Good luck!


----------



## 44npregnant

first of all, Congrats! This happened to me last summer at 44. I'm a first time Mom, so even though I was shocked, I was also thrilled! I realize it's different for you because you already have a family. And you already know how difficult it will be to raise a kid if you are alone. 

I hope everything works out for you. You do have options and it has to be what's best for you! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## sweetsunshine

Thank you all for your support. I will be visiting the doctor on Wednesday, you could only imagine how shocking this has been. I did 4 home pregnancy tests...all positive. Also, I took the drive to where the father is living currently to break the news...needless to say...he was not a happy camper. Which makes this even more difficult to deal with. 
Will keep you all posted after Wednesdays appointment.
Thanks again for your support. :)


----------



## SabrinaKat

Congrats! I am a first-time mum at 44 to my little boy and it gives me a little hope to not give up wanting another LO!

(at 43/44, my pregnancy was pretty routine until week 34 when I developed pre-eclampsia, but for the previous 8 months+, it was fine -- don't worry too much about the 'advanced' age)

best wishes


----------



## surprisepg

I'm in a similar situation although im in my late 30's and my twin boys are 9 years old to my ex husband. 

I fell pregnant whilst on vacation visiting a man I met over the net. Needless to say we were like rabbits for two weeks lol we arent together although it seems like we are doing the back and forth dance these days and he lives in another country so essentially I'm on my own on this.

I guess my advice to you is do what you think is right. As one poster said I do believe that children come when they are meant and those unexpected surprises are a blessing however I also feel that a woman has the right to choose what is right for her.

As for the father of your baby I have come to understand for men that havent planned to have a baby they will all act like this... it will either change or it wont. If you want to keep this baby regardless of what he wants and you feel you can do it then go for it. At this day and age more women are of advance maternal age and they have gone on to deliver healthy babies.

Good luck xoxo


----------



## designgal731

Hello....I am so glad I came across this blog and your post. I am 46 1/2 and just found out this a.m. that I am pregnant. My boyfriend is 38 and we have been dating for only 4 months and have always used protection so after 3 tests all came back positive today I am a bit shocked and terrified. I have not told the BF as I am waiting to see my Dr. tomorrow once my blood work comes back.....I also don't think he wants to have kids but I will have on my own if everything is OK. This will be the longest 24hrs of my life!! I am happy and scared all at the same time. Would love to hear how you are doing today!


----------



## sudabelles

I know this is old but how are you ladies doing? and are any of you still preg?

would love to hear

Sb


----------

